# Basement Redo - Media Room



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi there: When you get the cabinet all done up with the TV in place, can you show us another pic?
I don't think I would complain too much about a 12 x 11 room, that's not so bad. Actually a pretty common size for a second or third bedroom. And just about perfect for your media room.


----------



## shannahan (Feb 1, 2009)

*Basement Media room continued*

This pic shows the media room cabinet almost finished. just hardware and final touch ups to the paint (kids) the cabinets were originally glossy finished wood grain, becasue this did not even resemble what we wanted here we found a great primer that covered that and allowed us to paint without sanding more than a little. We tiled the top and did all the finish work ourselves, you can tell by the various little flaws but I think over all it looks great. 

To the right of the cabinet I had various features I needed to cover and needed a place for the heater so i built the box basically 8 inches out from the wall. I was able to install into it a built in set of shelves for DVD's, etc. for the shelves on the left of this cabinet the lower one are only half deep (with mirrors on the back behind these is the electric plug, phone Ethernet and cable jacks all completely hidden.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

That was fast. Only 13 minutes (the time between your posts) to do all that work! Pretty slick.


----------



## shannahan (Feb 1, 2009)

*more media room*

Yes indeed I am quick. 

Actually this room took quite some time and is still not one hundred percent as I only get weekends and had several months when I did not even get weekends. so of course these are all old pics now. have moved on to other areas of the house. will be posting the downstairs bathroom next which I am currently in the middle of.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad to see you have a sense of humor! Looking forward to seeing the bathroom pics.


----------

